# HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich



## Silverstorm (18. Jan. 2007)

Bin gerade bei der Planungs- und Bauphase des Filters für meinen Teich.

Bodenablauf und Skimmer gehen mit 110er KG Rohren zum Filter.

Von der Pumpe zurück zum Teich wollte ich eigentlich HT-Rohre verwenden. Dies wurde aber jetzt bemängelt, wegen dem Druck der aufkommen kann.
Ich seh da zwar keine Change für Druck, da ja ein Ende immer offen ist, aber ich würd trotzdem gerne eure Meinung hören. Hat jemand HT Rohre von der Pumpe zum Teich? Hatte schonmal jemand Probleme damit?

Gibts Möglichkeiten, um Absperrungen in ein HT Rohr einzubauen?

Danke schonmal, Chris


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Moin Chris,

nimm keine HT Rohre!

Nicht etwa wegen dem Druck, sondern HT Rohre lassen sich nicht verkleben/verbinden. 

Verwende überall KG Rohre,diese kannst Du kleben und zum Absperren einen Zugschieber benutzen.
 
 Bild Quelle



P.S.
Stelle doch bitte mal ein paar Pic´s von deinem Filterbau ein.


----------



## Silverstorm (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Die KG-Rohre gibts aber erst ab DN100, oder täusche ich mich da? Und bei der Sera PP 10000 ist das 100er Rohr doch sicher um einiges zu groß. Oder heisst das blaue Polokal auch KG? 
Kennt jemand das blauen Polokal? Ist das aus PVC? Kann man das auch kleben?

Bilder gibts noch nicht viele. Hab derzeit nur welche von der Form und die Zeichnung die ich gemacht hab, aber die kann ich natürlich einstellen.

Bitte sehr:


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Du kannst auch Reduziestücke hinter der Pumpe nehmen. 

40>70 dann 100 !

Polokal ist soweit ich weiß, PVC. 

Der Filter kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, baust Du was vom Uwe (Wonti) nach?


----------



## Silverstorm (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Von Uwe's Seite hab ich ich inspirieren lassen selbst Hand anzulegen, ja.


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Habe mir den Filter bei Uwe mal live angeschaut, sieht klasse aus. 

Also, weiter gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Silverstorm (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Danke....


----------



## sanke10 (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Halo Silverstorm!

Nehme doch einfach Pvc Rohre ,bekommst Du in allen Größen bei Koi Discount.
Sind gut zuverkleben , halten fast jeden Druck aus. obwohl im Rücklauf kaum Druck entsteht.

                    Lenhart
http://www.koi-discount.de


----------



## jochen (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Hallo,

Also, ich denke mal von der Pumpe zurück zum Teich, das ist doch vereinfacht geschrieben nichts weiter als ein Abflußrohr.

HT und KG, dabei ist technisch gesehen nur der Unterschied das man KG auch im Erdreich verlegen kann. (Druck von außen)

Jedoch kann man HT nicht kleben, genau wie es Thorsten beschrieben hat.

Das ideale vom Druck her ist das PVC wie es Lenhart vorgeschlagen hat, hat aber einen Nachteil, PVC muß immer geklebt werden und kann danach nicht mehr gedreht oder auseinandergesteckt werden. Aus PVC kann man sogar Druckwasserleitungen legen.

Beim KG kannst du die Muffen von KG auf KG mit Schmierseife und passenden Dichtring zusammenstecken (wenn gewollt danach wieder auseinander)  und hat den Vorteil, es läßt sich mit PVC Schiebern verkleben.

Der Nachteil von KG es gibbet erst ab  DN 100, also dann müßtest du die kleineren Durchmesser wieder in PVC legen.

Ich hoffe das war nicht zu verwirrend. (passend zum Wetter)...


----------



## Olli.P (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Hi Chris,

das mit den HT Rohren vergiss mal ganz schnell wieder!!!!

Mir fehlten beim Teichbau gerade mal 50cm 50er PVC Rohr vom Filterauslauf in den Teich hinein. Hab's mit HT Rohr versucht, es mit Adhaesal ans PVC Rohr angeklebt und selbst das Adhaesal hält da nicht:__ nase: 


Nimm sofort PVC Rohre und verklebe sie ordentlich dann kann auch nix passieren!!!!


----------



## Silverstorm (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Hallo Olaf

Wollte die HT ja auch nicht verkleben. Wollte die eigentlich nur ganz normal zusammenstecken.
Meine Frage war eigentlich, ob die HT-Steckverbindungen den (wenn auch minimalen) Druck aushalten, oder ob die dann aufgehen.


----------



## jochen (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Hallo Silverstorm,

Du kannst wie schon beschrieben HT Rohre bedenkenlos für deine Zwecke (Rücklauf zum Teich) verwenden, solange du sie nicht kleben willst.


----------



## Wilm (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Ich habe mal dieses alte Thread genommen, weil es eigentlich genau mein Problem trifft. 

Auch ich möchte 50er HT-Rohr für den Rücklauf nehmen. Zum einen lässt sich dieses Rohr wesentlich einfacher verlegen, zum anderen trägt ein 50er Rohr bei einem 8.000l Teich nicht so auf.

Bauchweh hat mir allerdings die Langzeitstabilität der Dichtungen im Teichbetrieb gemacht. 

Verklebungen mit allen mir zugänglichen Klebern, Silikonen, oder sonstigem gingen in die Hose. Kein Kleber wollte, genauso wie bei HDPE haften. Also habe ich den folgenden Versuch gemacht: HT-Muffe außen angerauht und das Rohr angerauht. Danach habe ich meine Heißluftpistole genommen und mit Heißkleber gearbeitet. Ein sicheres, haltbares Ergebnis habe ich erreicht, wenn sich das HT-Material langsam verformt. Es dürfte also eher eine Verschweißung, als eine Verklebung sein.

Die Verbindungen sind leicht mechanisch belastbar, jedoch für mein Ermessen nur für den Rücklauf verwendbar. Die Verbindungen zwischen den Filterstufen werde ich wie hier üblich durchführen, nur der Schlauchanschluss für den Zulauf ( gepumpe Version ) macht mir noch ein paar Gedanken, welche die Suchfunktion hier hoffentlich lösen wird.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## geecebird (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: HT-Rohre als Rücklauf zum Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte an meinem alten Teich einen gepumpten Biotech 12 angeschlossen und habe den Rücklauf sogar durch den Erdboden mit HT-Rohre gesteckt. Ich hatte keine Probleme. Die Rohre konnten sich auch aufgrund des Halts im Erdreich nicht auseinanderdrücken.


----------

